# احلى الشنــــــــــــط بااحلى سعـــر والكميه محدوده



## كنوز (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
*اليوم جبت لكم شنط حلوه لا تفوتكم *

*وكل موديل منه حبه او شنطتين نفس الموديل بااختلاف الالوان*
*1)- ماركة بربري لندن 195 ريال حلوة و تصلح للتسوق وللمدارس والكليات*
*




*
*



*

*2)- شنطة ديور لون رمادي وبني الحجم الوسط بـ240 ريال*
*



*
*



*

*3)- ماركة روبرتو كافالي ب 250 ريال بالباتنت ليذر (لمعة)*
*



*
*



*
*4)- ماركة جيس الشهيرة جلد ب 270 ريال باللون الأسود*
*



*
*



*
*ونفس الماركه باللون الرمادي باازرق رايقه كثييييييير*
*



*
*والشنط على الطبيعه حلوه كثير وللجمله اللي اكثر من 3 *
شنط يكون السعر195ريال للشنطه الواحده
*والتوصيل لكل مناطق المملكه عن طريق الشحن*

ولمراسلتي اضغط ع الرابط
*http://www.raslny.com/index.php?sendto=101623*
او عن طريق رسائل المنتدى او رقم الجوال للنساء فقط
مااحلل اي رجل يطلب رقمي


*والله يكتب اللي فيه خير*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: احلى الشنــــــــــــط بااحلى سعـــر والكميه محدوده*

رووووووووووووعه


----------



## كنوز (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: احلى الشنــــــــــــط بااحلى سعـــر والكميه محدوده*

دانه
الله يجزاك خير والله يرزقك


----------



## tjarksa (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: احلى الشنــــــــــــط بااحلى سعـــر والكميه محدوده*

الله يوفقك


----------



## كنوز (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: احلى الشنــــــــــــط بااحلى سعـــر والكميه محدوده*

ويااااااااك يااااااااارب


----------



## كنوز (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: احلى الشنــــــــــــط بااحلى سعـــر والكميه محدوده*

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب اسئلك التوفيق


----------

